
Go and gRPC: building a C language project faster - yannikyeo
https://gophers.postach.io/post/go-grpc-decyan-yu-puroziekutonobirudowozao-kushitahua-qiita
======
proyb2
"WARNING: This is a Google translated (originally Chinese) and reposted
article that probably is mostly comfortably understandable for senior Golang
developers."

The article is translated from Japanese, not from Chinese since Qiita is for
the Japanese community.

